# November winner



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful picture!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And the theme for December is.................. "Christmas is going to the Dogs!" You can post pictures of your golden(s) being naughty or nice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, great picture of your beautiful goldies. 

Love December's theme, should be a great one!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is such a sweet picture. I'm pretty sure it's the one I voted for.  Congrats!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes , it is a great pic... but you guys were not standing behind Gwen when those three big guys ran past her and ran over me!!! 200 total pounds of dogs running at 20 mph, I'm 185 pounds... do the math... LOL! :


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo is wonderful--with the smiling dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! That's a great picture!!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Gwen, only thing better than a golden grinning from ear to ear is 3 of 'em all at once. Congrats, well deserved! I might have to vote for you again if you capture this trio being naughtyy/nice.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So where is Dec.'s contest?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations!!!

Gwen that is a beautiful picture!!


----------

